# Possible fake Time frames



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello,

I saw the following bikes on sale (second hand/almost new).
I read about a lot of fake Time RXRs frames.
Can someone tell me if these are fake or not?

Thanks,


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Impossible to tell from those photos.

If you are at all in doubt it would be crazy to buy one. Some fakes are very good replicas.


----------



## heartwork (Mar 2, 2014)

You are definitely right it does not worth the risk ...


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

If you can't inspect it in person or better yet have a Time dealer shop inspect it then don't buy it online. Few tell tale signs are: real ones have quick headset with each frame having specific fork with hardware on it. Fork has green color vectran. It is also hard to replicate seatpost stubby. Avoid Time frames on Ebay with wording "OEM". Real ones also have serial number on inside of non-drive side chainstay but they can probably fake that also. Only fake Time stuff on online worth buying is probably bottle cages.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

i saw a chinese fake Time cut up (on facebook maybe ?) and it was a monocoque with the lugs just "molded" in (so it looked genuine) there was also black paint along the fake lug line to either hide filler or the same fibers


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

yes it was on time sport facebook


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Just go to an authorized Time dealer and buy the bike there. Why take a chance and buy something from someone you don't know is real? That's a lot of money to invest in a fake, even if it saves you several hundred dollars. I'd rather have a genuine Time bike, rather than take a chance.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

latman said:


> i saw a chinese fake Time cut up (on facebook maybe ?) and it was a monocoque with the lugs just "molded" in (so it looked genuine) there was also black paint along the fake lug line to either hide filler or the same fibers


They make fake Colnago C59 and fake Bmc Impec frames like that too. They mould the shape of the lugs into the frame. It looks lugged but it is all one assembly.


----------

